# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Educate me

## Intoxiklown

I have guns. Lots of gun. 

But, I do not own a single Glock. I know this is like the "AK vs AR" question, but in a way, that is what I want. I am asking personal preference on why you like the Glock, or why you hate it. I am thinking of taking a chance, and buying a couple, as people rave about their reliability. And being a firm believer that regardless of caliber, make, ect.....that if it doesn't go bang when you need it to, it is junk. 

Is the Glock actually the "AK of pistols" (simply meaning it just won't quit shooting)? Is it semi-auto that will make me comfortably leave my revolver in the house, and instead carry the semi-auto? Or, much like the AR vs AK argument, does it really come down to situational?

----------


## Ronin Truth

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=glock

----------


## Cap

A couple of reasons I don't like Glocks. #1 reason is their polygonal barrels...you are limited in what you shoot through them...lead bullets are incompatible with the Glock polygonal rifling used in their barrels. Reason #2, they are ugly as hell.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> A couple of reasons I don't like Glocks. #1 reason is their polygonal barrels...you are limited in what you shoot through them...lead bullets are incompatible with the Glock polygonal rifling used in their barrels. Reason #2, they are ugly as hell.


Well since their primary purpose, as a tool, is to reliably put holes in things at a distance, the Glock aesthetics are not really too much of problem.

As the architects say, form follows function.

----------

